# New little hedgy is supper loving



## hdcross (Jul 11, 2009)

So 3 days ago I got a 11week old male hedgehog from a local small scale breeder, who really works to handle his hedgies when they are young. I am a first time hedgie "slave" as my friends have called it. 

anyway:
By the first night he was coming out of his igloo and playing with my hand.. and now (day 3) he will crawl up on me and take naps

the odd thing is he seems to LOVE to be petted, especially his quills.. he will stretch out.. and if I stop her come around and runs under my hand like a cat will do

I haven't heard of any hedgies doing this on any forums and such, just wondered other peoples experiences?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like you just got a very well socialized, friendly hedgie. Enjoy it, a lot of people have to work for months to get their hedgies to open up like that.


----------



## hedgewawa (Apr 25, 2009)

Sounds fantastic! Enjoy! Pictures please.


----------



## hdcross (Jul 11, 2009)

I have to say I got very lucky on my little guy from the sounds of it. Im not having any of the socialivation problems people see. I have to credit thid to the guy I got him from; Ponypatch Farms in Bealton Va... He really cares about his hedgies, and so do both his daughters. When I went to get the little guy it was his 15 year old daughter and 8 year old daughter who meet me and brought the 2 hedgies they had available out. And when the father came out, he talked to me for over an hour, letting me hold the 2 different hedgies and see which one's personality i liked better. he also went over everything I could need to know (as I'm a new owner) and gave me his personal number so I can call if I have any more questions. Both the little hedgies were very friendly and open right up for me, a complete stranger to them. So I REALLY owe this guy for the work his family has put into my bishie


I have pics, and I will get them uploaded as soon as I can, (aka As soon as I find the cable for my camera)


----------



## hedgewawa (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm truly happy for you. I was lucky with my two. They are from a pet store but are friendly and sweet. They gaze up at me with their sweet trusting faces and I feel so happy. So I can relate to your experience.

Looking forward to seeing pictures of your guy, Bishie.


----------



## hdcross (Jul 11, 2009)

here are pics

His Full name is "The Shadow of Hyde's Evil" .. But I call him Hyde and his "pet" name is Bishie (bEE-shEE) which is a Japanese term for a "pretty little boy"[attachment=0:3mlcda9t]CIMG8664.JPG[/attachment:3mlcda9t][attachment=1:3mlcda9t]CIMG8666.JPG[/attachment:3mlcda9t][attachment=2:3mlcda9t]CIMG8652.JPG[/attachment:3mlcda9t]


----------



## hedgewawa (Apr 25, 2009)

Hyde is indeed a cute little boy. I love the white quills on his forhead and how they contrast with his dark mask. He looks so unafraid. Best of luck with him.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is sooooooooo handsome!!!!!!!!!! Now we need more pictures and more hedgie stories!!!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Hehe I LOVE his forehead quills! He can be your little punk rocker boy! :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

OMG he is adorable. Pinto visor and ears. Awesome!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

What a cutie you have there congrats


----------



## hdcross (Jul 11, 2009)

He is my baby. I work one job at home and one job at a research lab that is only 2 blocks away... and I'm such a nervous new mommy that I bike home from my research job to make sure his temp is OK, that he hasn't managed to escape, and that he is just doing alright :roll: 

Last night I got him out when I got home from a theatre performance, and I sit down with him to pet him... he immediately flattened himself out and just lays there... almost comatose while i pet him... every now and then he will stretch or yawn.. its so cute... He also meet the cat yesterday: I forgot that my roommate left in the main rooms while she is out.. and didn't remember till she hoped up on the couch. Well Hyde was curious.. he really didn't ball up.. but just put spikes up a little.. It was just enough to where "baby meow" got her nose poked.. she is scared to death of Hyde now.. just now as I was getting him out for a treat she saw him and ran away.. it was pretty hilarious.. and Hyde was just like "whatever.. pet me please" 

but yeah.. There are more pinto markings on him, and its cool to see his skin is quite spotted.
But he is in the process of quilling, so once he is through with the main quilling I will get more pics of him. I'm collecting his quills as I find them to make a necklace.


----------



## Megan Chantal (Jul 22, 2009)

That sounds really adorable, I am just pretty sure that he is a friendly little guy.


----------



## hdcross (Jul 11, 2009)

Here is his new cage set up:
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1860&p=26443#p26443

And here is some pics of him at 15 weeks old:
viewtopic.php?f=23&t=3251


----------

